# Long inseam shorts anyone?



## Marley (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if anyone enjoys wearing a longer inseam when they don a pair of shorts. I have a 34 inch inseam for pants and the standard 9" inseam on today's shorts always seems to be too short.

I would really like to find some nice shorts that would come down to mid-knee level but all I can find is the ubiquitous Cargo short. Mid-knee for me means an 11-12 inch inseam.

Has anyone seen such a garment?


Thanks!

Marley


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Check J. Crew. they have 11" inseam khaki shorts in stock most times on their website.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

capemadras.com


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Any store that offers free hemming should be able to hem to your desired short length.

This way you get the short length and style you want.

Best,

Ross


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

No way! I probably have been stuck with some 9" inseam shorts, but they're way too long. I really don't get why you would wear shorts down to the middle of your knee.

The shorts I wore yesterday: 5" inseam, which seems about ideal.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm taller than avg, and I abhor the "standard" 9-inch offerings one finds from most of the go-to casual wear vendors (J.Crew, RLP, Press, Brooks). 7" is still a bit too long in my mind, but most ideal. I love 5" but most give me funny looks when I wear them. 6" would be perfect, but alas shorts are usually only offered in odd-numbered inseams.

Best bet so far has been J.Crew's flat front essential chino 7" shorts.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

jackmccullough said:


> ....5" inseam, which seems about ideal.


Agreed. I'm not a fan of longer shorts.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Buy whatever pants you like and get them hemmed as shorts to your exact length. This works great with khakis.


----------



## fruityoaty (Jan 18, 2008)

I like them long enough to cover my bright white legs, but short enough to hang above the knee. This works out to about 10-11" inseams.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

The inseam length is not a meaningful number without also considering the rise. Shorts with a long rise would require a much shorter inseam to equal the length of a pair with a short rise and longer inseam.

For what it's worth, the "standard" men's Bermuda short comes to just above the knee. But this, as all things, is a matter of personal taste.

TJS


----------



## Jeremy Grey (May 17, 2006)

Wanted to resurrect this thread as I have the same problem as the OP.

Look, if you like a shorter inseam, that's great. But for those of us taller guys who want shorts to look the way they look on the model in the catalog, the inseam has to be 10 or 11 inches. 

And that type of stuff, especially in a non-cargo, does seem hard to find. 

Suggestions?


----------



## ccl127 (Nov 23, 2007)

I second the 11" inseam shorts that you can only get from the J. Crew website. I'm 6'3" and these come about 1/2" above my knee. They are PERFECT shorts for me.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

qwerty said:


> 6" would be perfect, but alas shorts are usually only offered in odd-numbered inseams.


If you can deal with pleats on your shorts, the Ralph Lauren Andrew shorts can ususally be found pretty cheap at any outlet store.

I just ordered a couple of pairs of shorts from Lands' End. I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## tnj (Feb 19, 2009)

Jeremy Grey said:


> Suggestions?


Buy pants. Hem to desired length.


----------



## brussell (Jun 15, 2005)

I just bought a pair of tan linen and blue and white seersucker from Land's End. Flat fronts and 11" inseam $10 a pair!


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

qwerty said:


> I'm taller than avg, and I abhor the "standard" 9-inch offerings one finds from most of the go-to casual wear vendors (J.Crew, RLP, Press, Brooks). 7" is still a bit too long in my mind, but most ideal. I love 5" but most give me funny looks when I wear them. 6" would be perfect, but alas shorts are usually only offered in odd-numbered inseams.
> 
> Best bet so far has been J.Crew's flat front essential chino 7" shorts.


I'm shorter than average (5'6) and even I get funny looks and comments for my 7" essential chino shorts.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm 6'3 with a 34 inch inseam. If I wore a pair of 5 in. shorts, I'd probably get arrested. 7 looks pretty bad too. 9 inches work out OK for me, but 10 would be perfect.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm 6'2" and like a 7". I can remember back at Auburn when a lot of my friends were wearing the Patagonia stand-up shorts. I owned a few pairs, but looking back on it if you're taller than 5'10" you should probably shy away from those, but I could never see myself wearing something with an 11" inseam.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm 6' and wear the basic 7" shorts. But I only wear them when running. 

Isn't it strange that one can go into a store and buy trousers pre-hemmed from 29" to 36" (a seven inch range), but manufacturers think that shorts should be the same inseam length no matter how tall you or or how long your legs re?

Shorts should be within a couple inches above the knee. I think the baggy plus-fours worn by basketball players today are quite as silly as the short ones worn in the Kareem/Dr. J era. If the latter were worn by a woman (or a gay man), they'd have been labelled "hot pants."


----------

